# Stephan Cederrand alias Jeffrey



## Martin (Jul 30, 2005)

Hallo!
I am looking for the email adress for a freind now living in Nambia, Stephan Cederrand alias Jeffrey.
//
Martin


----------



## michael james (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome to SN Martin, 

If the friend you are looking for is an ex seaman or maritime enthusiast there is a chance a member may be able to help. Good luck


----------



## ianchalklin (Dec 10, 2016)

*Stephen Cederrand*

Hi Martin,
If you did not make contact with Stephan by now, He is on Facebook.
I can send you His FB link if you still need to make contact.
Regards
Ian


----------

